# Seiko Skz217k - Black Knight



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Just got this in the post this morning. Limited edition SKZ217k.




























Loving it at the moment but now i'm looking to get a SKZ211 to go with it + another one to try beadblasting on.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

That is one sweet watch.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very interesting, I'm glad you are pleased.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Very interesting, I'm glad you are pleased.


yUMMY


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that I thought that that watch had been nicknamed the Atlas or Landshark (or somesuch) & that the nickname Black Knight referred to the SKXA49K1 as pictured below (picture not mine & used without permission). A fantastic watch, the SKXA49, - great build quality with excellent lume, it looked dressy as well as sporty & had a fantastically comfortable bracelet. One I regret selling really - there are White & Orange Knight's too









I like your watch (whatever it's called) - especially the dial font. I do wish that Seiko would make one with a useful inner bezel though (a countdown timer or secondtime zone etc) rather than one with fairly pointless - to me at any rate - compass markings! Can you tell me if this is the version with the cutout dial on which the dial has the numerals cut out of it so that a luminous disc fitted behind the dial shows through - very cool!

Enjoy the watch


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Must admit that I thought that that watch had been nicknamed the Atlas or Landshark (or somesuch) & that the nickname Black Knight referred to the SKXA49K1 as pictured below (picture not mine & used without permission). A fantastic watch, the SKXA49, - great build quality with excellent lume, it looked dressy as well as sporty & had a fantastically comfortable bracelet. One I regret selling really - there are White & Orange Knight's too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. It's interesting what you say about the name though. A google for "seiko black knight" returns both watches









Top hit is the skz217k next one down is the skxa49k1. Who knows??

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

The Black Knight is the one in Paul's post.

I've had a Black and White Knight, great watches and quite dressy too.

Your watch is nice too Rob 

edit


----------



## cote (Apr 27, 2010)

where did you buy it..

kind regards..


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

What's the size on this one?


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Must admit that I thought that that watch had been nicknamed the Atlas or Landshark (or somesuch) & that the nickname Black Knight referred to the SKXA49K1 as pictured below (picture not mine & used without permission). A fantastic watch, the SKXA49, - great build quality with excellent lume, it looked dressy as well as sporty & had a fantastically comfortable bracelet. One I regret selling really - there are White & Orange Knight's too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicknames are funny...but as far as the Knight is concerned, in the Seiko world fo watches, there has been only one Knight..the beloved SKXA49:










The one and only Black Knight!

Yet they also call that modela "Knight"

http://www.roachman.com/seiko/diver/SKZ217.html

Angelis


----------

